# Pictures of all my other animals



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

So here are all my other pets. They're all my babies. 

My 3 cats..

Sargeant. I saw this guy be born. He's been through a lot. Got bladder crystals at 3 months of age, so he is on a special diet. Then about a year ago he decided to eat a ton of string and had to get surgery to get it all out. He's about 2 and a half now. 









Charlie. I adopted this guy from a rescue. He was a stray and they believed him to be about 2. He is around 5 now and is the sweetest big cat ever. 









Tonka. He was from a litter that a coworkers cat had. She was giving them away for free at only 5 weeks old, so I took one. He is probably the friendliest cat I have.









Then these are my 2 snakes..

This is GJ. He's a jungle corn snake which is a hybrid between a california king and a corn snake. He's a pretty docile guy who I got from a pet store. He had bites and scars all over him, which are gone now. They said he was about 5 when I got him. So he'd be around 7 now. 









This is Hoggle. He's a Western Hognose. He has attitude and hisses every time I open his tank. Too bad it's all just bluff. 









And then these are my dogs..

This is Spike and my dog Willow. Spike is a chihuahua mutt and Willow is a Maltese/Shih tzu cross. They are both the sweetest little dogs and hate to be away from eachother. 









And this is Amy. I adopted her from the pound when she was going to be euthanized. Turned out she had distemper, and somehow survived it. She's now a happy girl with a neurological problem called myoclonus, so she bobs up and down pretty much 24/7. 









And then I have 2 guinea pigs, who I still need to get pictures for. 

And those are all my other pets, and I love 'em all.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh I love your kitties :]


----------



## zoologist (Nov 17, 2008)

Beautiful hognose! We have an eastern hognose at the state park's nature center where i work. Poor thing is old and has cateracts and hisses at EVERYONE but she is the sweetest thing! never bites, of course. I have yet to see her play dead though....


----------



## FrenchMartini (Nov 19, 2008)

They are all so cute, I love the picture of Spike and Willow, they are really posing for their picture!

Good for you for adopting rescue animals too... there should be more people like you.... It just goes to show they can be fantastic, gorgeous pets!


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

They are all so cute, but Amy is reeeeally cute!


----------

